# Dymetadrine T5



## john12 (Sep 8, 2008)

found a site what sells these. been told Dymetadrine is best bet for diet pills. i dont really get what the T5 is on the end.

cheers.


----------



## baba3014 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey just a reply to this, can you please let me know what website these were purchased from.

Thanx :laugh:



john12 said:


> found a site what sells these. been told Dymetadrine is best bet for diet pills. i dont really get what the T5 is on the end.
> 
> cheers.


----------

